# Blaze Orange Requirements + a couple others



## Prestified (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all. I'm new here and this is my first post. 

After reading the hunting regulations book the blaze orange requirements for rifle hunting are not too clear to me (real surprising right?). It states, "wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket, OR rain gear of highly visible color (blaze orange)." According to how it is stated you would only need to wear an orange hat and the rest is up to your discretion, is that correct? Bottom line is what is required for Blaze Oange? 

Also is it legal to rifle hunt from a tree stand?

Finally can you have a scope on your muzzleloader?

I'll thank you all in advance for the replies and good luck.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the answer is yes.
hat is enough i suppose legaly,,, but theres folks out there with guns,,,,you decide.
you can gun hunt elevated.
you can scope your smoke pole.


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

It says 102 sq inch. of orange. I ware more than that because I do not trust some in the area I hunt. You can use a rifle as long as you are in the rifle zone. In a tree stand is ok.
Finally can you have a scope on your muzzleloader? YES I do use one.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

jeb said:


> It says 102 sq inch. of orange.


Where exactly does it say this? I`ve never known of a sq. in. minimum in Mi. The only numbers I see in the guide are for Orange/Camo which must be 50% Orange. Bottom of page 10 in the guide.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements
You may not hunt with any device, or trap with a firearm, on any lands
during daylight hunting hours from August 15-April 30 unless you wear a
hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible color, commonly referred
to as Hunter Orange. During the November firearm deer season, this law
applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow.
The garment, featuring Hunter Orange, must be the outermost garment and
must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent
or more of the surface in Hunter Orange, are legal.
Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow
and wild turkey, or to archery bear hunters. Archery deer hunters also are not
required to wear Hunter Orange except during the youth firearm season and
the November firearm deer season.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Welcome to the site .... there is much to learn here.
Search and ask away

It's always nice to see new members


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

I was told that when I had to go to Houghton Lake to take my hunter safty class for instructors. Been a few years but I have seen no change in the paper work I get from DNR.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe that`s why a hat or cap is enough. I think any style hat would have at least 102 sq. in.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What they said and another who adds, the more the merrier. I wear a blaze camo coat and blaze camo bibs, and I hunt private land. Better safe than sorry, ask the sorry people, they will tell you!


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

Frantz said:


> ask the sorry people, they will tell you!


 if you can dig one up thats willing to talk that is


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

jeb said:


> I was told that when I had to go to Houghton Lake to take my hunter safty class for instructors. Been a few years but I have seen no change in the paper work I get from DNR.


That's kind of scary, how many other incorrect things are they having you teach?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jeb said:


> It says 102 sq inch. of orange. I ware more than that because I do not trust some in the area I hunt. You can use a rifle as long as you are in the rifle zone. In a tree stand is ok.
> Finally can you have a scope on your muzzleloader? YES I do use one.


I have never heard of that nor have I ever heard that being taught. Sounds like it was a misunderstanding during the class to me, talking about 2 different subject matters, despite the post above.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

I've always thought it was 1 square foot of orange. But heck...i usually wear a full orange jacket.


----------



## Prestified (Oct 23, 2006)

Well thanks again to all for the timely replies. Glad to see the post is clearing things up for a few others as well. Good Luck


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Good luck hunting Prest and remember, it is an unwritten rule that if you get a deer that you need to do your best to put up a pic of it! it's kinda only my rule, but hey, it's a rule!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not every detail of the law is in the hunters pamphlet. i believe the 102" is correct,,, i have a big head,,, what can i say?


uncletj said:


> Where exactly does it say this? I`ve never known of a sq. in. minimum in Mi. The only numbers I see in the guide are for Orange/Camo which must be 50% Orange. Bottom of page 10 in the guide.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Maybe you don't know this but a recently retired DNR CO has already commented in this thread that "I have never heard of that nor have I ever heard that being taught."


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I too remember reading 102" of orange being the minimum....somewhere. Probably years ago.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Mich. Comp. Laws Ann. 
§324.40116​During daylight established shooting hours, requires hunters to wear a cap, hat, vest, jacket or rain gear of the highly visible hunter orange color.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

SHANK said:


> I too remember reading 102" of orange being the minimum....somewhere. Probably years ago.


Probably in regards to other state's laws.

BTW- a quick google search found a 400 sq inch requirement in IL and WV ,a 200 inch law in PA ,a 100 inch requirement in VA and a 144 inch rule in AL.
If I'm not mistaken there are some states that still have no law requiring blaze orange currently. :yikes:


----------

